# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  برنامه راهبردى آزمون هاى سراسرى گــاج ويژه فارغ التحصيلان منتشر شد

## Amin6

دانلود:
http://dl.gaj.ir/pdf/bodje/taye-sal/26.pdf
نظرتون!؟
خدمات نامه آزمون هاى گاج + مشابهت هاى سوالات آزمون گاج با كنكور ٩٧:
http://dl.gaj.ir/pdf/khadamatname.pdf
نكته قابل توجه: اتمام "مطالعه" كليه دروس تا پيش از عيد نوروز + *مرورهاى فوق العاده* پس از عيد
تحليل : مطالعه كليه دروس با برنامه گاج قبل از عيد تمام ميشه ( همراه با ٣ مرور )
بعد از اون در ٧ فروردين آزمون جامع از پايه و ٢٣ فروردين آزمون جامع از پيش گرفته ميشه ( مرور چهارم )
سپس در تاريخ هاى ٦/٢ ؛ ٢/٢٠ ؛ ٣/٣ آزمون هاى مرور گام به گام ميگيره كه شما ١ مرور ديگر اينجا دارين
و سه آزمون جمع بندى مطابق كنكور هم ٣ مرور ديگه داره
يعنى در مجموع ٨ بار مرور و جمع بندى صورت ميگيره
اما در قلمچى پيش ٢ و بخشى از پايه كلا پس از عيد براى اولين بار آزمون گرفته ميشه در حالى كه در گاج چندبار مرور هم صورت گرفته تا اون موقع!
كار قشنگى كه گاج انجام داده اينه كه اين برنامه رو كاملا مختص فارغ التحصيلان طراحى كرده چون وقتشون آزاده بتونن قبل عيد همه دروس رو تموم كنن (درحالى كه تا پارسال چون با پيش دانشگاهى امتحان گرفته ميشد نميتونستن اين برنامه رو ارائه بدن) اما پايه و اساس برنامه قلمچى همون برنامه پارساله كه كمى افزايش حجم مطالعه ارائه كرده
از ديگر نكات مثبت گاج ميشه به ارائه پاسخنامه كاملا تشريحى همراه با تحليل كامل (دقيقا مثل كتاب هاش) ؛ ارائه پاسخنامه بعد از اتمام آزمون ؛ لو نرفتن آزمون و ارائه تراز واقعى + حل ويديويى سوالات آزمون در عصر جمعه روى سايت اشاره كرد
خودم : سوم دبيرستان گاج بودم ، پيش قلمچى

----------


## sinnna

چه خبره؟!
به گجا چنین شتابان

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> دانلود:
> http://dl.gaj.ir/pdf/bodje/taye-sal/26.pdf
> نظرتون!؟
> نكته قابل توجه: اتمام كليه دروس تا پيش از عيد نوروز + مرورهاى فوق العاده پس از عيد


بیست و سوم فروردین تموم میکنه یعنی نزدیک اردیبهشت.پیش از عید نوروز کجاست؟!

----------


## amiri

به نظرم برنامه اش عالیه . فقط نمیدونم سطح سوالای گاج چه جوریه . امسال هم قطعا با این همه تبلیغی که میکنه ، جامعه آماریش میره بالا .

----------


## Amin6

> بیست و سوم فروردین تموم میکنه یعنی نزدیک اردیبهشت.پیش از عید نوروز کجاست؟!


مطالعه قبل از عيد تمام ميشه
آزمون ٧ فروردين جامع پايه و آزمون ٢٣ فروردين جامع پيش هست
پس اون هم ٣ آزمون جمع بندى گام به گام
پس از اون هم ٣ آزمون جامع مطابق سرفصل كنكور

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> به نظرم برنامه اش عالیه . فقط نمیدونم سطح سوالای گاج چه جوریه . امسال هم قطعا با این همه تبلیغی که میکنه ، جامعه آماریش میره بالا .


من قبلا گاج بودم
عمومیاش عالیه
زیستش بنظرم جالب نیست(نظرشخصیمه وگرنه خیلیاهم میگن خوبه)ریاضیش بنظرم خیلی خوب و نزدیک به کنکوره فیزیکشم همینطور شیمیشم سخته و گاها مسائل عجیب غریب میدادن
مثلا یه سوال استوکیومتریش با هندسه ترکیب شده بود باید حجم گاز تولید شده رو بدست میاوردی ،حجم یک بادکنک با شعاع فلان هم بدست میاوردی و میگفتی که چقدر ازاین گاز داخل بادکنکه جا میشه یا یه همچین چیزی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shams12

منم از گاج راضی بودم -----سولاش مال iq micro و کنکور و طراحی جدیده که همشون خوبن :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Amin6

** تحليل برنامه اضافه شد **

----------


## Ali_Alfred

منتظر برنامه قلم چی می مونم اگه اونم برنامشو اینطور داد؛میرم کانون

چون برنلمه رو از روسایت کانون برداشتند

----------


## amiri

ولی یه جاهایی خیلی سنگین شده مال گاج . مثلا آزمون 30 آذرش ، کل زیست دوم میاد به علاوه ی 5 فصل زیست پیش ... برنامه اش سنگینه ولی مرور زیاد داره . کیفیت میاد پایین ولی کمیت میره بالا .

----------


## SinaAhmadi

به نظرم برنامه خوبیه...ینی عالی نیست ولی  قابل قبوله
نمیدونم چرا ولی تا دیدمش خوشم اومد ازش با اینکه هیچ ازمونی شرکت نمیکنم و برنامشونو قبول ندارم ولی این رو دوس داشتم...
مهم ترین ویژگی اش اینه که دقیقن واسه فارغ التحصیل هاست و یه نسخه واسه همه نپیچیده دقیقن کاری که کلمچی میکنه ..

----------


## Ali_Alfred

دوستان باتجربه رو تگ کنید نظرشونو بدن

----------


## Amin6

> ولی یه جاهایی خیلی سنگین شده مال گاج . مثلا آزمون 30 آذرش ، کل زیست دوم میاد به علاوه ی 5 فصل زیست پیش ... برنامه اش سنگینه ولی مرور زیاد داره . کیفیت میاد پایین ولی کمیت میره بالا .


چون اين برنامه براى فارغ التحصيلاست ديگه
وقتشون آزاده
بايد درسارو قبل عيد تموم كنين
ولى همين ٣٠ آذر كه ميگين شما قبلش يكى يكى همه درسارو مطالعه كردين و آزمون دادين ديگه
فقط يه مرور ميخواين
حالا يه جامع از دوم ميدين
دوباره عيد از دوم امتحان ميدين
و بعد هم بعده عيد گام به گام تو سه تا آزمون امتحان ميدين و بعد هم كه آزمون هاى جامع
اصول برنامه ريزي براى فارغ التحصيلا دقيقا همينه كه امسال فقط شرايط فراهم شده كه اينجورى برنامه ريزيى كنن ؛ گاج اين كارو كرد اما قلمچى خير

----------


## Amin6

> منتظر برنامه قلم چی می مونم اگه اونم برنامشو اینطور داد؛میرم کانون
> 
> چون برنلمه رو از روسایت کانون برداشتند


برنداشتند كه
برنامه راهبردی آزمون های 97 (در طول سال )

----------


## Ali_Alfred

> برنداشتند كه
> برنامه راهبردی آزمون های 97 (در طول سال )


با این حال که میرم گاج

سلام گاج
سلام ابولفضل جوکار
سلام پویا الفتی(مولف خفن شیمی گاج)
سلام گاجی ها

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> اين بحث آزمون واقعا داغ شده الان بين قلمچى و گاج
> ببينين من خودم پارسال ينى امسال واسه كنكور اولم مدرسه برامون قلم ثبت نام كرد
> خب وقتى مدرسه ثبت نام ميكنه اين مشكل پشتيبان و كتاب رو ندارى
> راحت ميرى مدرسه آزمون ميدى و پاسخنامش يكشنبه ميومد مدرسه ينى ما يكشنبه كه ميرفتيم سر كلاس ميگرفتيم پاسخنامشو
> اما امسال بخوام ثبت نام كنم اول مشكل پشتيبان هاى بيسواده قلمچى رو دارم
> شنيدم خيلى رو مخ هستن و خيلى زنگ ميزنن و حرف مفت ميزنن
> و رو مخ تر اينكه مجبور ميكنن كه كتاباى قلم كه به مفت نميارزه رو بخرى
> خب امسال اين مشكلارو دارم
> بعد امسال اگر پاسخنامشو بخوام بگيرم واسه تحليل آزمون بايد دو روز بعد پاشم برم حوزه آزمون يا نمايندگى بگيرم
> ...


*داداش پشتیبانا اولش اینجوریه ..
بعد از دوتا آزمون یا زنگ نمیزنن یا زنگ زدنشون کلا 10 ثانیه طول میکشه .. البته بستگی به شهر و خو پشتیبان هم داره ..
اگه میخوای از شرشون خلاص شی زنگ که زد یا جواب نده یا بی محلی کن دیگ زنگ نمیزنه ...*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> پولم ندادن بهشون من از رتبه ی دو که هم مدرسه ایم هستش پرسیدم میگه که من اصلا سوالا گاج رو نگاه نکردم نمیدونم برا چی اسممو زدن


وا خب میتونه شکایت کنه،چه حرفا !! :Yahoo (75):

----------


## _Mammad_

> با اعلام نتایج کنکور سراسری ۹۷، ثمره یک سال تلاش و درس خواندن بیش از یک میلیون و یازده هزار نفر دانش‌آموز کنکوری مشخص شد. در میان رتبه‌های برتر کشوری نام ۱۳ دانش‌آموزی که در آزمون‌های گاج شرکت داشتند، به شرح ذیل می‌باشد:فایل پیوست 82079
> 
> اينم براى اونايى كه ميگن چون رتبه برترا ميرن كانون ما هم ميريم!!!!


امیر رضا براتی میگفت من تو تلویزیون گفتم راهنمایی گاج میرفتم بریدن شده من گاج میرفتم 
درسته توجیهه ولی نشون میده گاج نمیرفته  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hamiD2829

خواهشا در مورد هزينه ي ثبت نام بيشتر از چيزي كه بايد پرداخت نكنيد
مثل قلم چي نشه كه هر چقد زورشون برسه بچاپن دانش آموز رو!

الآن تماس گرفتم كه هزينه رو بپرسم
اينام ميگن هزينه رو از شهر بپرسيد ميگم پرسيدم جهت اطمينان از عدم تخلف شعبه ميخوام مطمئن بشم
ميگن اونا زير نظر ما كار ميكنن و رسيد ميفرستن اينجور موارد ديده نميشه
گفتم شما به عنوان شعبه مركزي هزينه رو به شعب اعلام ميكنيد و اونام ممكنه تخلف كنن واسه همين ميخوام بدونم هزينه چقده !تو اين مملكت ميلياريد ميليارد تومن هم نه دلار داره اختلاس ميشه شما كه يه موسسه هستين
در نهايت به اينكه هزينه ي شهرهاي مختلف ،متفاوت هستن اشاره كردم و با كمي بگو مگو ي قانوني بهم گفتم كه هزينه ي هر آزمون42هزار تومن هس كه شعبه هاي مختلف بر اساس خدمات اضافه اي كه ميدن ميتونن بيشتر هم نرخ بزنن!ديگه تشكر كردم و خداحافظ گفتم
ولي خواهشا زير بار هزينه ي اضافي و اجباري اي كه نياز نداريد نريد
نه مشاوره نه كتاب اجباري هيچ كودوم كمك كننده نيست فقط اتلاف اون پول پدر و مادر عزيزتون هس كه با كلي زحمت بدست آوردن بيايد آينده سازاي خوبي باشيم و از همين الآن جلو دزدي هاي كوچك و بزرگ رو بگيريم و نذاريم وضعمون از اين بدتر بشه
بد نيست اينجام يه مطالعه كنيد
تخلف دسته جمعي در قلم چي!

در نهايت از استارتر ميخوام لينك اين پست رو توي پست اولشون بذارن تا در مورد هزينه اطلاع رساني بشه كه هزينه ي آزمون بدون خدمات جانبي 42 تومن به ازاي هر آزمون هس و اجبار به خدمات اضافه هم نيست و حتما اين مورد رو سفت و سخت پيگيري كنيد مطمئن باشيد نتيجه ميده
چون گاج با ورود كنكورياي نظام جديد گويا ميخواد آزموناي خودشو به كرسي بنشونه و نهايت سعيشو ميكنه تا دانش آموز رو راضي نگه داره كه واسه آزمون هم اول باشه
پس اگه سفت و سخت پافشاري كنيد كه فقط آزمون ميخوايد و هيچ خدمات اضافه اي رو به اجبار نميخوايد قطعا هم خودتون سود كردين وهم راه رو براي آيندگان باز ميذاريد پس بيايد به هم خيانت نكنيم!

----------


## Amin6

> *داداش پشتیبانا اولش اینجوریه ..
> بعد از دوتا آزمون یا زنگ نمیزنن یا زنگ زدنشون کلا 10 ثانیه طول میکشه .. البته بستگی به شهر و خو پشتیبان هم داره ..
> اگه میخوای از شرشون خلاص شی زنگ که زد یا جواب نده یا بی محلی کن دیگ زنگ نمیزنه ...*


حالا اون یکیشه

----------


## kosar98

> من که میگم بیاین کاظمو ضایع کنیم همه بریم گاج،دوستامونم ببریم اونجا
> شاید خورد توسرش و یکم قیمتاشو اورد پایین


مشکل اینجاس قیمت آزمون گاجم بالاس ولی منم کلا از گاج خوشم میاد

----------


## kosar98

> فک کنم منم اگه موندنی شم گاج برم...همین ک فعلن توش تقلب نشده و میتونیم رتبه نسبتن واقعیمونو بفهمیم خیلی خوبه...
> ولی خب کاش جامعه آماریش بیشتر شه..


اینطور که من می بینم جامعه آماریش امسال می ترکونه

----------


## kosar98

> دوستان انتخابتون گاج شد یا کانون؟؟


گاج

----------


## kosar98

> بچه ها بریم گاج یا نه؟؟


من که میرم

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kosar98


اینطور که من می بینم جامعه آماریش امسال می ترکونه


آزمون آخر گاج 1200 نفر چهارم + دوازدهم تجربی داشته
آزمون آخر قلمچی 42 هزار نفر چهارم + دوازدهم تجربی داشته

چشم ها را باید شست , جور دیگر باید دید 
*

----------


## Amirsolo

سوالاتش رو میشه بعد از ازمون گیر اورد ؟؟؟
یعنی کسی که تواناییشو نداره با برنامه گاج جلو بره و سوالات رو فردای بعد از ازمون واسه خودش تو خونه بزنه ؟؟؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> سوالاتش رو میشه بعد از ازمون گیر اورد ؟؟؟
> یعنی کسی که تواناییشو نداره با برنامه گاج جلو بره و سوالات رو فردای بعد از ازمون واسه خودش تو خونه بزنه ؟؟؟


بله میشه .. همین سایت کنکور معمولن ازمون هارو میذاره

----------


## Amirsolo

> بله میشه .. همین سایت کنکور معمولن ازمون هارو میذاره


اخه پارسال نمیزاشت !
خود گاج اعلام کرده بود نباید سوالا پخش شه و اینا بخاطر همون تو خود سایت گاج هم نبود  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin6

> *
> آزمون آخر گاج 1200 نفر چهارم + دوازدهم تجربی داشته
> آزمون آخر قلمچی 42 هزار نفر چهارم + دوازدهم تجربی داشته
> 
> چشم ها را باید شست , جور دیگر باید دید 
> *


ميشه مدركشم بزارين؟

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amin6


ميشه مدركشم بزارين؟


در مورد تعداد شرکت کننده های گاج که نقل قول از یکی از بچه های انجمن که خودش گاج میره هست
در مورد قلمچی هم که کارنامه آزمون آخر رو میتونی تو تاپیک ترازها ببینی
*

----------


## reza2018

> سوالاتش رو میشه بعد از ازمون گیر اورد ؟؟؟
> یعنی کسی که تواناییشو نداره با برنامه گاج جلو بره و سوالات رو فردای بعد از ازمون واسه خودش تو خونه بزنه ؟؟؟


بله میشه...حتی خود گاج  دفترچه سوالاشو میفروشه

----------


## Amirsolo

> بله میشه...حتی خود گاج  دفترچه سوالاشو میفروشه


تا بخاد از تهران برسه اینجا یه هفته از زمان ازمون میگذره  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

از تو سایتی جایی میشه نسخه با کیفیتشو دانلود کرد یا خرید که سریع چاپش کنیم ؟

----------


## reza2018

> تا بخاد از تهران برسه اینجا یه هفته از زمان ازمون میگذره 
> 
> از تو سایتی جایی میشه نسخه با کیفیتشو دانلود کرد یا خرید که سریع چاپش کنیم ؟


فک کنم خود نمایندگی ها هم بفروشن....من نمی شناسم همچین سایتی رو.

----------


## Amir Mojtaba

یه ویدیو دیدم تو سایت آلا از مشاوره و نحوه برنامه ریزی. 
لابه لاش گفت کدوم آزمون برید. اسم نبرد. ولی توضیحاتی که داد به گاج میخورد. 
لینکشو پیدا کردم میذارم.
در کل مشاور جالبی به نظر میاد. استفاده کنیم از ویدیو هاش.
گمونم داداشش هم ریاضی درس میده. خیلی شبیهش  و همنامش بود.
کسی اسمشونو میدونه ؟ بتونم پیداش کنم.

----------


## reza2018

> یه ویدیو دیدم تو سایت آلا از مشاوره و نحوه برنامه ریزی. 
> لابه لاش گفت کدوم آزمون برید. اسم نبرد. ولی توضیحاتی که داد به گاج میخورد. 
> لینکشو پیدا کردم میذارم.
> در کل مشاور جالبی به نظر میاد. استفاده کنیم از ویدیو هاش.
> گمونم داداشش هم ریاضی درس میده. خیلی شبیهش  و همنامش بود.
> کسی اسمشونو میدونه ؟ بتونم پیداش کنم.


امینی راد هست

----------


## Amir Mojtaba

> امینی راد هست


خیلی ممنوووون
اینم لینک اون فیلمی که میگفتم.
دوستانی که مثل من مشکل برنامه ریزی دارن ببینن. کمک میکنه.
ده دقیقه ست.
بینش خیلی کوتاه توضیح داده چه آزمونی خوبه...

https://sanatisharif.ir/c/6319

----------


## Sonnet

سلام دوستان.

به نظر من قلمچی نه به خاطر جامعه آماریش، بلکه به خاطر اینکه رتبه برتر ها توش هستن، امتیازش بیشتره. قلمچی جدی تر گرفته میشه.رقابت در قلمچی بیشتره. و این کم چیزی نیست.

اما من به شخصه خودم اصــــلا از قلمچی خوشم نمیاد. به قول بعضی دوستان، یه سری سوالات فضایی و غیراستاندارد ( نه سخت) داره. کلا از طراحی سوالات گرفته تا فضای برگزاری، پاسخنامه و تحلیل، حتی ادبیات و فونت سوالات!! ، به نظر من شبیه کنکور نیست.
و این روی من که خیلی تاثیر داره. باعث میشه در رقابت با خودم، خیلی قلمچی رو حساب نکنم.

در کل اگه بخوام بگم، جوریه که اگه قلمچی رو از همون آزمون های اول تراز خیلی بالا آوردی و توی شهر بولد شدی، که به جمع رقیبا خوش اومدی و قلمچی برات فوق العادست!
اما اگه قراره پله پله پیشرفت کنی و با خودت رقابت کنی قبل هرچیز، شاید قلمچی رو از وسطای راه شل بگیری و بی خیالش شی.

من خودمم هنوز نمیدونم کدوم آزمون رو برم. ولی این تحلیل رو گفتم بنویسم جهت همفکری.

الانم آرزوم اینه که ای کـــــــاش رقبای قَدَر میومدن گاج. اونوقت بی هیچ شکی گاج ثبت نام میکردم.

----------


## Ali_Alfred

> سلام دوستان.
> 
> به نظر من قلمچی نه به خاطر جامعه آماریش، بلکه به خاطر اینکه رتبه برتر ها توش هستن، امتیازش بیشتره. قلمچی جدی تر گرفته میشه.رقابت در قلمچی بیشتره. و این کم چیزی نیست.
> 
> اما من به شخصه خودم اصــــلا از قلمچی خوشم نمیاد. به قول بعضی دوستان، یه سری سوالات فضایی و غیراستاندارد ( نه سخت) داره. کلا از طراحی سوالات گرفته تا فضای برگزاری، پاسخنامه و تحلیل، حتی ادبیات و فونت سوالات!! ، به نظر من شبیه کنکور نیست.
> و این روی من که خیلی تاثیر داره. باعث میشه در رقابت با خودم، خیلی قلمچی رو حساب نکنم.
> 
> در کل اگه بخوام بگم، جوریه که اگه قلمچی رو از همون آزمون های اول تراز خیلی بالا آوردی و توی شهر بولد شدی، که به جمع رقیبا خوش اومدی و قلمچی برات فوق العادست!
> اما اگه قراره پله پله پیشرفت کنی و با خودت رقابت کنی قبل هرچیز، شاید قلمچی رو از وسطای راه شل بگیری و بی خیالش شی.
> ...


اما چیزیه ک مهمه اینه گاج هم خوبه

----------


## Sonnet

> اما چیزیه ک مهمه اینه گاج هم خوبه


بله دیگه.
عرض کردم آرزوم اینه که فقط کاش رقبا میومدن گاج. چون غیر از این یه مورد، گاج رو از هر نظر بیشتر میپسندم ( احتمالا هم آخرش میرم گاج)

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

برنامه راهبردی گاج رو دیدم ....
آشغاله...
برنامه قلمچی عالیه

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

من خودم مهرماه میرم قلمچی

----------


## Ali_Alfred

من تصمیم قطعی داشتم که برم قلمچی براکنکور۹۸
(من پشت کنکوریم و پارسال هردوتا ازمون گاج و قلمچی بودم و به نظرم به جز جامعه اماری بقیه چیزای گاج بهتره)
تا این که تو این فروم برنامه گاجو تو این تاپیک دیدم،انصافا برنامش برای"من"خیلی بهتر از کانونه

----------


## SinaAhmadi

سیاست گذاری های قلمچی فقط برای دانش اموزان با تراز بالاست و عملن هیچ برنامه ای برای دانش اموزان متوسط یا ضعیف نداره...و شما این رو توی تبلیغاتش میبینی ...
خود براتی میگفت من دیدم رتبه برترا میرن منم رفتم...ولی نگفت فقط بخاطر جامعه اماریش ثبت نام کردم!!! ینی من ادم دیدم اینجا میگفت گاج از همه نظر عالیه ولی قلمچی جامعه اماریش بیشتره پس منم میرم اونور !!

----------


## نگارخانم

> اینطور که من می بینم جامعه آماریش امسال می ترکونه


اشتباه میکنید جامعه 
اماریش به قلم چی نمیرسه

----------


## نگارخانم

> سیاست گذاری های قلمچی فقط برای دانش اموزان با تراز بالاست و عملن هیچ برنامه ای برای دانش اموزان متوسط یا ضعیف نداره...و شما این رو توی تبلیغاتش میبینی ...
> خود براتی میگفت من دیدم رتبه برترا میرن منم رفتم...ولی نگفت فقط بخاطر جامعه اماریش ثبت نام کردم!!! ینی من ادم دیدم اینجا میگفت گاج از همه نظر عالیه ولی قلمچی جامعه اماریش بیشتره پس منم میرم اونور !!


چه ربطی داره سر فصل ازمون ها واسه همه یکیه چطور میگی برنامه اش واسه تراز بالاها خاصه مگه چه کار خاصی واسه اونا میکنه

----------


## نگارخانم

> من خودم مهرماه میرم قلمچی


ارررررره منم میرم
تازه یه عالمه منابع خوبم بهم معرفی کردن امسال پزشکی از آن خودمه  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط نگارخانم


چه ربطی داره سر فصل ازمون ها واسه همه یکیه چطور میگی برنامه اش واسه تراز بالاها خاصه مگه چه کار خاصی واسه اونا میکنه


خیلی به حرف های اینجا توجه نکن 
درواقع بیشتر دقت کن ببین کی داره چی میگه
و خودش چه موفقیت های تحصیلی در چند سال اخیر داشته
وگرنه اینجا حتی بهت میگن از عید تا تیر ( 3 ماهه ) هم میشه پزشکی تهران آورد  
*

----------


## نگارخانم

> *
> خیلی به حرف های اینجا توجه نکن 
> درواقع بیشتر دقت کن ببین کی داره چی میگه
> و خودش چه موفقیت های تحصیلی در چند سال اخیر داشته
> وگرنه اینجا حتی بهت میگن از عید تا تیر ( 3 ماهه ) هم میشه پزشکی تهران آورد  
> *


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## YasharUR

برنامه گاج کاملا متفاوته .
به هیچ عنوان نمیشه قیاس کرد که کدوم بهتره چون هر کدوم شرایط خاص خودش رو داره
برنامه گاج یه برنامه جدیده که برای نتیجه بخش شدنش دو تا فاکتور میخواد .ساعت مطالعه بالا و ثابت ، یه ادم (مشاور) واقعا کاربلد .کسی که قشنگ برنامه خوندنت و تست و در کل همپوشانی هات رو درست کنه و بیست و چهاری بالای سرت باشه .چون برنامه به شکلی که به هیچ عنوان نمیشه تو اون دوهفته بست و گذشت و نیاز به قسمت کردن های درست میخواد .
برنامه قلم چی هم با وجود اینکه ایراد داره خصوصا بعد از عید برا همه عیانه که امتحان خودش رو پس داده و بیشتر از برنامه گاج گویاست و بیشتر نشون میده که تو هر دوره زمانی باید چیکار کنی ! 
در مورد جامعه اماری درسته که رابین هود بازی های کاظم یعنی فروش عمدی سوالات به یسری اساکیل (جمع اُسکل) و دادن پول اونا به بورسیه یه عده باعث شده تقلب به وضوح باشه ولی به دو دلیل این مشکل هم قابل چشم پوشی هست .اول اینکه یه قسمت از اوناییکه که ضایع است تقلبشون براشون کارنامه صادر نمیشه و دوم اینکه اون یه عده هم که تقلبشون مشخص نیست باید گذاشت پای همه اوناییکه تو گزینه دو گاج سنجش شرکت میکنند و شرایطشون خوبه و یا کسانی که بنا به شرایط مالی یا خاص دیگه ای که دارند فقط جامع شرکت میکنند 
سوالاتی که بچه ها در مورد قلم چی میگن چرت رو هم قبول ندارم .سوالای چرت به سوالاتی اطلاق می شود که اساسا تو شیمی های سنجش می بینید  :Yahoo (4): 
سوالای قلم چی بخاطر شرایط رقابتی که بین طراحا میاد چون اسمشون رو میزنند جلو سوال شاید خیلی سخت باشه و سخت طورش طوری باشه که تو کنکور احتمال اومدنش صفر باشه ولی دیدن چنتا سوال به این شکل قبل کنکور هیچ ایرادی نداره که چه بسا برای مدیریت ازمون هم مناسبه
(در مورد سوالات گاج هیچگونه اطلاعاتی در دسترس نمی باشد) 
درمورد بقیه ایراداتی هم که هست و گرفتید و یه دوره هم خودم برا کانون گرفتم با یک بیت شعر از استاد بزرگوارم جمالدین جان نظامی معروف نظامی گنجوی بحث رو میبندم و اون اینکه 
آینه چون نقش تو بنمود راست (پَلشت) خودشکن آیینه شکستن خطاست (پَلشت) 
(ادبیات سوم راهنمایی) 
تعداد کسانی که تمایل دارن برند گاج ولی هنوز شک دارند تو این تاپییک زیاده .از اونجایی که ازمون اول گاج بیشتر از قلم چی حجمش و وقت هم هست و با خوندن برای گاج چیزی رو برای کانون از دست نمیدین و گاج رو هم میشه تک مرحله ای ثبت نام کرد بهترین راه براشون ثبت نام مرحله اوله که هم ببینید تو سطح کشور در چه تعدادین .هم ببینید شرایط ازمون و سوال و خدمات جانبی سایت و غیره و بعد درست تر تصمیم گیری کنید 



شرکت تو ازمون مثل مراسم عید قربان میمونه .برای یه عده واجبه برای یه عده مستحب ولی میزان عده ها برعکسه اونجاست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza2018

> برنامه گاج کاملا متفاوته .
> به هیچ عنوان نمیشه قیاس کرد که کدوم بهتره چون هر کدوم شرایط خاص خودش رو داره
> برنامه گاج یه برنامه جدیده که برای نتیجه بخش شدنش دو تا فاکتور میخواد .ساعت مطالعه بالا و ثابت ، یه ادم (مشاور) واقعا کاربلد .کسی که قشنگ برنامه خوندنت و تست و در کل همپوشانی هات رو درست کنه و بیست و چهاری بالای سرت باشه .چون برنامه به شکلی که به هیچ عنوان نمیشه تو اون دوهفته بست و گذشت و نیاز به قسمت کردن های درست میخواد .
> برنامه قلم چی هم با وجود اینکه ایراد داره خصوصا بعد از عید برا همه عیانه که امتحان خودش رو پس داده و بیشتر از برنامه گاج گویاست و بیشتر نشون میده که تو هر دوره زمانی باید چیکار کنی ! 
> در مورد جامعه اماری درسته که رابین هود بازی های کاظم یعنی فروش عمدی سوالات به یسری اساکیل (جمع اُسکل) و دادن پول اونا به بورسیه یه عده باعث شده تقلب به وضوح باشه ولی به دو دلیل این مشکل هم قابل چشم پوشی هست .اول اینکه یه قسمت از اوناییکه که ضایع است تقلبشون براشون کارنامه صادر نمیشه و دوم اینکه اون یه عده هم که تقلبشون مشخص نیست باید گذاشت پای همه اوناییکه تو گزینه دو گاج سنجش شرکت میکنند و شرایطشون خوبه و یا کسانی که بنا به شرایط مالی یا خاص دیگه ای که دارند فقط جامع شرکت میکنند 
> سوالاتی که بچه ها در مورد قلم چی میگن چرت رو هم قبول ندارم .سوالای چرت به سوالاتی اطلاق می شود که اساسا تو شیمی های سنجش می بینید 
> سوالای قلم چی بخاطر شرایط رقابتی که بین طراحا میاد چون اسمشون رو میزنند جلو سوال شاید خیلی سخت باشه و سخت طورش طوری باشه که تو کنکور احتمال اومدنش صفر باشه ولی دیدن چنتا سوال به این شکل قبل کنکور هیچ ایرادی نداره که چه بسا برای مدیریت ازمون هم مناسبه
> (در مورد سوالات گاج هیچگونه اطلاعاتی در دسترس نمی باشد) 
> درمورد بقیه ایراداتی هم که هست و گرفتید و یه دوره هم خودم برا کانون گرفتم با یک بیت شعر از استاد بزرگوارم جمالدین جان نظامی معروف نظامی گنجوی بحث رو میبندم و اون اینکه 
> ...


توضیحاتت دقیق و کامل بود....ولی در مورد اون مثالی که برای سوال چرت زدی زیاد موافق نیستم...چون به هر حال سوالات کنکور هم در درس شیمی سخت شده ..مثال بهتر سوالات ریاضی سنجش بخصوص سوالات امسالش هست ...

----------


## zarobia

سلام کسی میدونه سوالات گاج رو باید از کجا گیر اورد ؟ از توی اینترنت یا تلگرام یا جایی که مثلا ازمون این هفته گذشته گاج رو بزاره؟ ممنون میشم جواب بدید؟

----------


## Amirsolo

آپ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام کسی میدونه سوالات گاج رو باید از کجا گیر اورد ؟ از توی اینترنت یا تلگرام یا جایی که مثلا ازمون این هفته گذشته گاج رو بزاره؟ ممنون میشم جواب بدید؟


بعید میدونم بتونید گیر بیارید. اگه هم بذارن خیلی دیر تو سایتا هس ولی همون روز ازمون هیچ جا نیس

----------


## Amin6

> سلام کسی میدونه سوالات گاج رو باید از کجا گیر اورد ؟ از توی اینترنت یا تلگرام یا جایی که مثلا ازمون این هفته گذشته گاج رو بزاره؟ ممنون میشم جواب بدید؟


مثل سنجش ميمونه گير نمياد يا خيلى سخت گير مياد

----------


## Phatums

> سلام کسی میدونه سوالات گاج رو باید از کجا گیر اورد ؟ از توی اینترنت یا تلگرام یا جایی که مثلا ازمون این هفته گذشته گاج رو بزاره؟ ممنون میشم جواب بدید؟


تو نت سرچ کن کانال تلگرام گاج بعضی شهرا میزارن. یادمه پارسال گاج سبزوار سوالارو میزاش

----------


## AminSD

كسي ميدونه چرا برنامه دوازدهم رو نميده بيرون؟!؟! الان ٥مهره...

----------

